# Angry with first timers that use peeled grapes on teens



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My mother-in-law asked me to do a 'little spook alley' for her school's fundraiser laste year (elementary school). Suggesting 'we could do the grapes and spaghetti things, you know?'

I just smiled and said I'ld come up with something. 

She was nervous with my plans, but the first kids in to the "spooky lab" as the sign read, said:

"It's probably just some of those stupid grapes and things" entering the door....

It was all I could do not to break character laughing. 

They were back with various groups of their freinds at least a dozen times.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember my folks doing that for a party when I was just a kid, maybe 8 or 9 years old. They did the whole thing: the story, the blindfold, then taking you into a different room, and finally putting your hands into gross things.

When I was young, it was great!! I had never experienced it before and neither had any of my friends. It maybe "old school" now, but I remember it fondly from my youth. And I applaud my parents for taking the time to put something like that together.

Now, memories aside, would I do that for my girls? Probably not. 

My oldest will be thrteen this October and I know she's too old for something like that. 

Now my six year old would probably get a real hoot out of the experience. 

My two year old would probably just start eating the grapes and spagetti!


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

It's all in the presentation. We did it last year. Grapes for eyes, spaghetti for intestines, jello for brains. The older kids kinda snorted and thought they had seen it all, put their hands in the "fingers" bowl expecting carrots. We had an actor under the table grab their hand instead. Worked like a charm. They were so bored with the usual stuff that it was too easy to surprise them with a little twist like that.

Stacy


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

*HAHAHA I should try that*

That's a good twist but I mean the regular old thing that makes me mad.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think it's anything to be mad about!

The way I see it, _something_ is better than _nothing_. I don't like inflatable jack o lanterns as lawn decor, but if that's what they got then, yay! They did something for Halloween!

As long as people are making an attempt to keep the Halloween spirit alive, then I say good for them! If peeled grapes is the best you can do, go for it!
We were all first-timers once. I bet we've all made a few improvements along the way...


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's anything to be mad about!
> 
> The way I see it, _something_ is better than _nothing_. I don't like inflatable jack o lanterns as lawn decor, but if that's what they got then, yay! They did something for Halloween!
> 
> ...


I must say I agree with that. As long as they're making an effort -- good for them!! 

I personally detest the inflatables. I think they cheapen every holiday they attempt to represent. But, at least the people that indulge in those inflatable color-bags are trying to share the spirit.

Same goes for people hosting a party with the ol' peeled grapes and spagetti gag. At least they're trying. In my neighborhood, I am really way over the top when it comes to Halloween, but I encourage my neighbors to do whatever they can. Even if it's just a pumpkin or two on their front stoop.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's anything to be mad about!
> 
> The way I see it, _something_ is better than _nothing_. I don't like inflatable jack o lanterns as lawn decor, but if that's what they got then, yay! They did something for Halloween!
> 
> ...


Right on ML! But I must say I do not enjoy inflatables either.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year we had a kids party at my house, and I took old shoe boxes and filled them with various things, one which was dried ramon noodles. The kids each took a turn trying to figure out what was in the box, by whispering in my ear. If they got the correct answer they were able to get a goody bag. For those that did not get the right answer we gave a 2nd shot, then hints, until they got a goody bag. 

You should see the look on their face when I told them that had to stick there hand in the box, it was no not me, then they watched the older kids doing it, and having fun, they wanted to do it to... We had a blast and built some good memories. 

The age group of the kids party was 15 down to 6. Who says teenagers can't have fun.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking personally, I don't have time to be peeling bunches of grapes on Halloween!
..and you certainly won't find any inflatables at Samedi Manor.
However, as previous posters have pointed out, at least these people are doing _something_ positive for Halloween, rather than locking the door and pretending they aren't at home.
Many people have neither the time, money or inclination to do much more.

A few years ago, we had a variation on this for the very young ones who would not venture into the haunt. We had a big bowl full of packing peanuts with the treats hidden inside.
The little TOT's were blindfolded "just to make sure you don't cheat".. and told to take a lucky dip. At the last moment, the bowl was switched for another one containing semi-set jello and cold spaghetti..That got a few shrieks..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> I must say I agree with that. As long as they're making an effort -- good for them!!
> 
> I personally detest the inflatables. I think they cheapen every holiday they attempt to represent. But, at least the people that indulge in those inflatable color-bags are trying to share the spirit.
> 
> Same goes for people hosting a party with the ol' peeled grapes and spagetti gag. At least they're trying. In my neighborhood, I am really way over the top when it comes to Halloween, but I encourage my neighbors to do whatever they can. Even if it's just a pumpkin or two on their front stoop.


I concur. As long as someone at least _tries_, that should count for something; it might not be to everyone's liking, but at least they're giving it a shot (more than I can say for some people with lots of money, who do absolutely _nothing_ for Halloween, or any holiday, for that matter).

As for inflatables, I think a couple of the designs are alright, but the majority are just waaay too cutesy for my tastes. The worst example of using inflatables to decorate with happened on the way to my friend's house last Halloween: I drove past a house that had _only_ inflatables, and they covered _every_ part of the front yard. Clutter doesn't even begin to describe that mess


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*



I would say to you check out the Monster List of Halloween Projects.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

> While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers


ME ME I can answer that. Ok I know I am going to get alot of opposition to this maybe. But here goes. If I've said it once I've said it a million times the thing that scares them the most (all I have mostly is teens) drumroll please . . . The Chainsaw. Yep it gets them EVERY time and if you lock them in an area and turn the lights off and then fire that sucker up, they will try to kill each other getting out of there. I know it's over done. I agree. BUT IT WORKS.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*


Well, I can tell you one of the biggest "silly" fears my teens have, is "there's someone watching from outside the window, and they're going to get me!"

(of course, there's NOT, and no one is going to "get them" (except my sense of humor)...but, if they pass by an uncovered window at night, they freak out at the thought of someone "out there...watching them")

Perhaps you can work that into the party somehow...shapes, or people scooting past the window outside, just barely enough to be seen, but more than enough to freak the kids out with time.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

If you are going to blindfold someone and say stick your hand in a bowl, then you are limited to being the first person to do it for it to work. I remember the first time someone Cut off his thumb, complete with ketchup. I was around 5 or so, and I thought he did it. The second time, it wasnt so impressive. But its more than just the act, its the ambiance leading up to it. He pulled out a butcher knife to make a sandwich. He made sure we all saw it. He played the part.

So, yes, being the first one to do it is important, but the environment is also important.
Instead of reaching in a bowl, why not reach into a Autopsy vest.

I am sure we have all had little whips hit our ankles. That alone isnt very impressive. Add in a story that some rats got loose, and it builds the tension and when it happens, it works. Or maybe have someone crawl over some plexiglass with a rat two inches from their face, then have the whips.

Bottom line is simple things like peeled grapes, thumbs being cut off, ankle whips, or even strings from the ceiling by themselves can be weak. But sometimes the simplest ideas work best when done correctly and often have a huge impact.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*


Okay, one of the best I have seen, and experienced, is the "jet of air from nowhere" trick. Take some 1/4" airhose and set up a motion sensor (or just have a buddy at the ready) . Weave the airhouse down a branch or something so that it opens near people's heads on a path or in the driveway. It's really difficult to see at night, and a sudden burst of air on someone will freak them out. If that doesn't get them, the quickly jerking branch is a nice secondary startler.

I know I saw this as a tutorial or perhaps it was just a part of someone's haunt page. Regardless, it's simple and effective startle!


----------



## Fear Engineering (May 31, 2009)

Okay, so this suggestion/idea might seem a bit over the top. More like demented, actually....but I guess it depends on how bad you want to really scare people, or in this case teenagers. My friend and I were exchanging stories about what we remember about scary houses on Halloween night, when she started telling me about a house they use to go to every Halloween night to TOT. She said the house had a large front porch, and off to one end of it, the owner would get dressed up in some creepy old man costume, set up a butcher block type table and a chair, and then sit there and chop up chicken with a huge butcher knife. The guy wouldn't say a word. Just sit and stare at them, and chop up chicken pieces. She said she had no idea if the butcher knife was real or not, so in this case, you could easily use a fake butcher knife. I guess it really wouldn't be any different than using a real chainsaw, without the chain, for the chainsaw scare. Like I said, this is more like a demented suggestion, but hey, it worked. Simple and effective. She's never forgotten about it. It was just to creepy to forget. 

Hey, you could always use the chicken for a bbq the next day! Scaring people, AND getting dinner ready a day ahead of time! BONUS!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*


For the party portion you could have a Fear Factor style game where they have to eat gross things. And actually get gross things like fried grasshoppers, balut (check the local asian store), chicken feet (also in the asian store), pigs ear (alright, also at the asian store). Tell you what, just go to the asian store and almost everything in the meat department would turn the stomach of any modern day teen. Especially if it ends with ear, feet, tongue, or intestine.

For a haunt walk-thru you would only get one run of scares for each kid. My entire haunt is enclosed with loud Halloween sounds coming from the inside. The the passages are dark and there are sudden-scare actors in almost every room. The unknown suspicion of something scary is enough to make something even more scary. By the time they get to room three they are clutching each other with white knuckles and screaming at the slightest movement.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If it makes you mad, then go to the slaughter house and come home with a bucket of hog's eyeballs. You'll be a hit.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok so let me turn this thread into another direction. While I do agree that that peel the grapes thing is an ancient trick.....can anyone on here give some suggestions as to what we could do to actually scare the teenagers. I have a 14 year old and a 17 year old and my 14 year old every year has a Halloween party with a Haunted House that we set up and have the kids go through. Hes been doing this for a few years now and all his friends really look foward to it. So while I have made the Haunted House scarier and scarier each year....does anyone have any really cool tricks besides the peel the grapes thing that would be cool for a teen party???*


I love Claustrophobia. Make them push, squeeze, and crawl to the end. I like the fear factor idea.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

^ My local haunted house stumbled on a claustraphobia room on accident. They put loose fabric on the walls down a hallway and put a fan up above the hall at the end, hoping it would make crunch sounds and when they turned on the fan, the fabric drew together and caused a similar claustraphobia room that can be bought from Scare Products.

I am not sure what fabric they used though...


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the best screams I ever got was when this one haunted house had us crawl through this one spot. Completely dark and crawling had the claustrophobic effect. The kicker was we were crawling on plexi glass, so at the right time the strobe kicked on underneath to show us live rats. But you could use snakes, and probably get even a better scream!

The only problem I have with these claustrophobic rooms is they are not handicap ready


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

DetroitGrass said:


> ......The only problem I have with these claustrophobic rooms is they are not handicap ready


That's a good point, DG. 
I have one TOT who visits us every year in a wheelchair. I wouldn't want to think she was missing out on anything.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

You do want everyone to have the same amount of terror.


----------



## HouHaunter (Jun 9, 2005)

When I first moved to my house many years ago, there was a house on the street behind us that did the "Boy's Life" or "Good Housekeeping" Haunted house. ToT's visited our house then theirs and complained to those folks about how lame theirs was, so they stopped participating in Halloween. I felt bad about this because I've always encouraged friends and neighbors to do just one thing, and you'll see that people really appreciate it. I never met the folks who quit, but a neighbor told me that they had visited my haunt and felt like they couldn't compete. Halloween is not a competition Holiday, that's reserved for Xmas. I make a strong attempt not to scare the little ones, but I don't have anything for them but candy. I applaud those of you who have created someting for them to participate in.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That is true.


----------

